# 6.5x284 Norma



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone load a hornady sst 140gr with Retumbo?


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Not the hornady, but I have been shooting the 140 berger and 142 smk using retumbo. Good velocity and accuracy.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Rmm said:


> Not the hornady, but I have been shooting the 140 berger and 142 smk using retumbo. Good velocity and accuracy.


What is your load data, velocity, and barrel length?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Shooting 140 berger vld I am using 56.5 gr retumbo with a cci br2 primer. Velocity in a 29 '' barrel is averaging 2960 with a es of about 12. Have shot up to 57 gr. with a velocity around 3000, but not as good es.accuracy has been averaging .6-.7'' at 200 yds. I am waiting to shoot it farther to make sure it will hold together at long range. It is a new barrel and the only powders I have shot are retumbo and h-1000. Retumbo was a little faster. 57 gr. was not hot in my rifle, but work up carefully. I am using lapua brass and a long action. It is a slightly compressed load.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am shooting 129 SSTs in my 65-284. Savage 116 with the 24" stainless fluted barrel. 53.7 gr H4831 Lapua brass. 2950 fps. About .5 moa. Very sweet load. Actually shoots exactly 1" to the right of Nosler trophy 130 accubonds.

I have only had it at the range one short session. Changed out the mount for a NF 20 moa. Haven't been back to sight it in and go deep down range to see how it does.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I loaded 55,56, and 57gr of retumbo with a 140sst. Had some nice groups but a really high ES around 60fps. It heats up the barrel fast. I would say 2 shots of retumbo equal 5 shots of h4831.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> I loaded 55,56, and 57gr of retumbo with a 140sst. Had some nice groups but a really high ES around 60fps. It heats up the barrel fast. I would say 2 shots of retumbo equal 5 shots of h4831.


 This is one of the reasons for the load, this caliber is a known barrel burner and I don't want that. I won't shoot it a whole lot, but I don't want to continuously have to chase the lands either. Accuracy, even at extreme distances, isn't totally dependent on maximum speed anyway. If I have to use a few more click of come up to get there, that is fine with me, as long as the terminal velocity is still sufficient.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, I'm going to burn this 24 inch barrel up and go back with a 26. Right now I'm going to settle with 2700fps and a ES of 13 using H4831. It's a real one holer.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

My rifle likes 52 grains give or take of H4831SC with the Berger 140 or Sierra 142. Both bullets shoot one hole groups so typically the Sierras are the go to they are cheaper. ES is very tight with this powder, have thought about H1000, just never tried it. The COAL on this rifle is real long so if you have a short throat rifle start a couple of grains lighter.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Odd that your es was that high with retumbo. I know of several people using it as a hunting load because of the good velocity and low es. Most of my rifles are barrel burners so I try to keep my load workup to a minimum. Once I settle on a load I rarely change it. I try for the upper end on velocity, but not at the expence of accuracy. Then validate everything at long range.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Yes, I'm going to burn this 24 inch barrel up and go back with a 26. Right now I'm going to settle with 2700fps and a ES of 13 using H4831. It's a real one holer.


2700 fps? You might as well just throw rocks at'em!
J/K
I have a pound of MRP, Magnum, and 4831sc I plan on starting with. 142 smks and 140 ABs lr when my rifle is finally done.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> 2700 fps? You might as well just throw rocks at'em!
> J/K
> I have a pound of MRP, Magnum, and 4831sc I plan on starting with. 142 smks and 140 ABs lr when my rifle is finally done.


What are you having built? 
Who's building it?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

6.5 Norma on a Montana with a 27 Krieger. Stock is still up in the air.
Also, another 6.5 rem mag on a stiller with another 27" Krieger.
My local gunsmith in Beaumont is doing the work. Ken ______? 
Sorry to derail, JB. I do have a little interest in this as I'll soon be experimenting with this round myself.
Also, if you plan on rebarreling later anyway, better start making up your mind now. Barrels and/or blanks were 4-8 months lead time a few months back. I got lucky with the first barrel and found one in stock. I ordered the second and waited the 4 months for delivery.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> 6.5 Norma on a Montana with a 27 Krieger. Stock is still up in the air.
> Also, another 6.5 rem mag on a stiller with another 27" Krieger.
> My local gunsmith in Beaumont is doing the work. Ken ______?
> Sorry to derail, JB. I do have a little interest in this as I'll soon be experimenting with this round myself.
> Also, if you plan on rebarreling later anyway, better start making up your mind now. Barrels and/or blanks were 4-8 months lead time a few months back. I got lucky with the first barrel and found one in stock. I ordered the second and waited the 4 months for delivery.


Ya, I'm having a gun built by ray perry now and the wait is on the barrel. All these barrel companies are crazy back logged.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Ya, I'm having a gun built by ray perry now and the wait is on the barrel. All these barrel companies are crazy back logged.


Ray Perry, in bridge city?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Ray Perry, in bridge city?


Yes sir


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I have some Krieger's that I really like and have a Lilja or three that I like also, along with a Hart, Shilen, Brux and most recently a Bartlein. The Krieger's and Lilja's were my favorites until I got the Bartlein. I think the Bartlein is every bit as good as the Krieger and Lilja have been. I'm currently building a rifle on an X-Caliber, will report on that one later. Grizzley and Bruno's keeps a lot of Bartlein barrels in stock, no wait.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Yes sir


Cool. I've a project going on in Orange. I'll swing by and see if he'll let me set the weight of pull and over travel on the trigger for ya'


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Cool. I've a project going on in Orange. I'll swing by and see if he'll let me set the weight of pull and over travel on the trigger for ya'


Na, I already have a custom trigger


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Na, I already have a custom trigger


A geiseile(sp?)?


----------

